# My goatie kids are in a parade tonight



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am trying to get all the info, but I just found out that 2 of my goat kids that were sold this summer are going to be in a local tree lighting parade tonight.

SLR Minis G Lil Cottonwood and SLR Minis G Lil Rockford are both having their debut as float #33 in the Coeur d'alene tree lighting parade.

I am super excited - And we will be going down to see them. I may even take Turner with me!!! Turner is Cotton's twin sister and Rock is their 1/2 brother!!!

Sorry - just a bit excited! This is Awesome for me - as it will get my name out on my animals also!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! thats so neat! congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you should be excited .... :thumbup: ......that is really neat....congrats.....


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! That should be really fun watching the parade knowing you have a special interest in it. I'd sure love to see pictures.... hint, hint, hint.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to take the camera - but it started snowing pretty bad here and it is going to be dark for the parade. We are heading out the door right now to go mail the pregnancy tests and get a seat at the parade - will let you know how they did!!

PS - hubby said NO that I could not take Turner with us


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

How exciting to get to see some of your goat kids in the parade. I hope they do you proud! :thumbup: I do hope you are able to get at least one picture. 
Have a fun evening!!! :leap: 

As for Turner... hubby's are no fun... :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so proud of my kiddos - they looked so good! Walking like "look at me - look at me!!!" they were just wonderful.

I am going to their home on Saturday to help with some disbudding gone bad on some other goats and get to play with Cotton and Rock. I have been asked to bring Turner with me.

I got a pic of each, but I will upload tommorrow. We just got home and hubby and I are trying to dry out and warm up!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...cute! Can't wait to see pics! Did you guys get a lot of snow today?? We're still waitin for the snow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am happy it went well ....Allison .......can't wait for the pics... :shades:  

Oh wow ...disbudding that went bad....  .......I am sorry to here that ....but I know you can help them..... ray:  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am trying to get my finals done for college - but just checked our local news online and there was my baby goatie kid - cotton - on the front page!!! If you go to http://www.krem.com there is a video of her on the right side under Animals with coats& Red Hot Mamas shine.

Also there is in the middle of the page it says Fireworks & parade kick off Coeur d'Alene Xmas season. Right under that it says slideshow - Cotton's picture is #9!!!

She is a doll!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute..  ..looking good in the parade.......  :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I looked at the slideshow...she looks so cute in her holiday outfit!! Awww...just darling!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Just looked at the pictures... :thumbup: Thanks for sharing those. Cotton looked very festive!  I bet everyone got a kick out of watching goats march in the parade! I know I would. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allson, you must be so proud! She did great too!


----------

